# 2018 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Flea market Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We must have a 2018 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Flea market Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures Thread this is one of my favorite threads.
So let the 2018 hunting start now . Here is to happy hunting


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

goodies for this year 









shadow boxes






















2 of these cabinets


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up this cool clock


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> goodies for this year
> 
> View attachment 533450


OK, I have to ask. What is it?

Love the cabinets and the clocks. My hubby is a clock freak! We probably have enough to put 5-6 clocks in every room.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> OK, I have to ask. What is it?
> 
> Love the cabinets and the clocks. My hubby is a clock freak! We probably have enough to put 5-6 clocks in every room.


its a Himalayan Salt Lamp


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love salt lamps. I have one in every room of the house. They are great for allergies, snoring and are just cool. They also make great night lamps.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Got these 2 little guys*







about the size of an orange


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Signing on so I can see all the great finds everyone gets.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up these cool light up balls at salvation army 
View attachment 534049


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

double post


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

goodies i got today 








got 2 of these 








got 2 of these


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

This frame with art, battery operated candles and 12' of red satin


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Found this on the side of the road. Already have an IV stand, think I’m going to use this as a life size figure frame


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome finds at an area community garage sale. The gothic wall art is huge, about 4 feet wide. The owner painted it along with the console table columns. Got the wall art for $20 and found it online for $375 so I'm very excited about that purchase! 

View attachment 547266


View attachment 547274
View attachment 547282


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds i am heading to the coast for camping and they have a giant city garage sale starting Friday hoping to find some great treasures


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

next year i am doing mad hatter so all ready collecting things for it i scored this lamp it screamed mad hatter to me gpt it for 1.00
i also picked up this cage for my garden witch this year 
View attachment 547642


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> next year i am doing mad hatter so all ready collecting things for it i scored this lamp it screamed mad hatter to me gpt it for 1.00
> i also picked up this cage for my garden witch this year
> View attachment 547642


Great find, that looks so perfect for your theme!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought this Bride of Frankenstein bank at a flea market over the weekend for $12.50. The booth had a lot of monster figures...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

View attachment 548194


picked up this bell today


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> next year i am doing mad hatter so all ready collecting things for it i scored this lamp it screamed mad hatter to me gpt it for 1.00
> i also picked up this cage for my garden witch this year
> View attachment 547642


Saki, I have that same potpourri cage thing. Must have been sold by some major retailer.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I found these frames at Goodwill 50% off yesterday. I am going to put creepy photos in them and make a gallery wall.
View attachment 548826
View attachment 548834
View attachment 548842
View attachment 548850
View attachment 548858


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I found these frames at Goodwill 50% off yesterday. I am going to put creepy photos in them and make a gallery wall.
> View attachment 548826
> View attachment 548834
> View attachment 548842
> ...


you got some wicked great find there IM the goddess


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up this chandelier and well ended up hanging it in my kitchen which is goes perfect and is Halloween 365 days a year will be great for this years Halloween also 
View attachment 548986


View attachment 548994


View attachment 549010


View attachment 549002


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Before and after of a recent garage sale find. Does anyone else feel just a little bad when a seller assumes you're going to use it for the same purpose. Seller: "My daughter's had this in her room for years. So glad to see it going to another home." Me: "Um, yes. Something like that."

View attachment 549178


View attachment 549194


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Found this last night at a very small thrift store. Only paid $25. Would love to hear your ideas of how to incorporate it into a Halloween scene. My first thought was Rosemary's Baby. My DH wants a skeleton baby with a skeleton nursemaid. I think it will have to be an indoor decoration. Doesn't look like it would hold up in the weather.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

dawnski said:


> Before and after of a recent garage sale find. Does anyone else feel just a little bad when a seller assumes you're going to use it for the same purpose. Seller: "My daughter's had this in her room for years. So glad to see it going to another home." Me: "Um, yes. Something like that."
> 
> View attachment 549178
> 
> ...


I think the cloud ate your pics!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Spookerstar said:


> Found this last night at a very small thrift store. Only paid $25. Would love to hear your ideas of how to incorporate it into a Halloween scene. My first thought was Rosemary's Baby. My DH wants a skeleton baby with a skeleton nursemaid. I think it will have to be an indoor decoration. Doesn't look like it would hold up in the weather.


I've always wanted to do a zombie nanny/baby combo - or maybe have a possessed baby that spits pea soup at people. Wish I could find a pram like that here in the UK.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks RCIAG, don't know why those pics didn't show up. Here's the before and after of my garage sale find.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

My previous post pics also didn't show up. What the heck. Some other fun gothic style stuff I picked up. Let me know if you can't see the images.


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

That pram is just fantastic. I wouldn't pass that thing up for $25.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK dawnski, those pics show up. Love the jewelry, I'm a sucker for any kind of jewelry.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Very nice jewelry find. Love the gothic feel to it.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

dawnski said:


> My previous post pics also didn't show up. What the heck. Some other fun gothic style stuff I picked up. Let me know if you can't see the images.


Wow! you sure made a haul! Beautiful stuff, and I love what you did with the sign. Perfect touch


----------



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Found this last night at a very small thrift store. Only paid $25. Would love to hear your ideas of how to incorporate it into a Halloween scene. My first thought was Rosemary's Baby. My DH wants a skeleton baby with a skeleton nursemaid. I think it will have to be an indoor decoration. Doesn't look like it would hold up in the weather.


I have a similar style stroller but it is in much worse shape from being in a damp moldy basement for many years before I rescued it. This is what pneumatically pops up from mine! We have an actor in a rocker dressed as a creepy zombie grandma next to it and they trigger the prop as the people approach the stroller to get some candy off a table next to it. It also has a sound track of growling as the baby pops up.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been lucky so far and have managed to get a few free bits and a few bits real cheap off the Facebook selling sites, these are the latest bits. 







managed to get 5 of these for free







3 of these were £5







got the bike for free to hopefully use to start building my Axworthy with .


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Just a heads-up and pertaining to this thread (I hope!) My local Dayton OH Hobby Lobby has a ton of decor items on sale for 75% off, so I'm guessing that all the stores are clearing their summer merch for fall--oops, sorry CHRISTMAS items. I found some small metal goblets for $2 each among other goodies that can be re-purposed.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

titleist1 said:


> I have a similar style stroller but it is in much worse shape from being in a damp moldy basement for many years before I rescued it. This is what pneumatically pops up from mine! We have an actor in a rocker dressed as a creepy zombie grandma next to it and they trigger the prop as the people approach the stroller to get some candy off a table next to it. It also has a sound track of growling as the baby pops up.
> 
> View attachment 550147



Very impressive! I love that jump scare!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Some good finds today. Going to turn this into a kneeler for a funeral scene I'm making.









This is 2 pieces. I like that I can hang this on a wall or tie the two together for a hanging candelabra.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

found this awesome giant bottle


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

today's find 








i all ready had one but had been looking for a 2 one


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

hahaha My husband collects watches but we also have about 3 clocks mostly older ones per room.... they look really good with the holloween decor


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

A victorian era mother lode. Went to an estate sale with a fill a bag for $20 - Got all the books etc. for that price
















2 pillars for $5 - spider webs included!









Bought 2 of these awesome outdoor lamp fan lights which look wonderfully Victorian in person. $30 ea - I couldn't believe my luck on that one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds for sure


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

An unexpected bounty of items at Goodwill today. Several gothic style frames. Can't wait to paint the house black. It's going to look so cute as a haunted house with Halloween art. A mirrored perfume tray--mirror is distressed. And of course, now that I bought a Pier 1 candelabra, I found this bad boy for $5. Could not pass that up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> An unexpected bounty of items at Goodwill today. Several gothic style frames. Can't wait to paint the house black. It's going to look so cute as a haunted house with Halloween art. A mirrored perfume tray--mirror is distressed. And of course, now that I bought a Pier 1 candelabra, I found this bad boy for $5. Could not pass that up.
> 
> View attachment 557907
> 
> ...


great finds 
I have been purging so have not been hitting the salvation army much but to take truck loads of stuff to them to get rid off lol


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

For those who enjoy creating tabletop displays, this is the best time to visit the thirft stores, particularly on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays, for me at least. Pictures to follow...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

A few favorites...

In 2014, I found this porcelain ghost and fell in love with it... 









I was on my way out the door when I saw this crappy box with horrible graphics. When I looked inside, the ghost was wrapped and next to it was a white cord with red and blue C-7 bulbs. Started to put it back but I knew I could make use of the cord and I love ghosts so decided to buy it and take a closer look once I got home. So glad I did. Not only was it porcelain - (which glows when lit; in this picture, the sun is hitting it) - its quality was comparable to Lenox. I display it with two flickering, battery tea lights inside. I've never seen another on Ebay, or in the thrift stores, but I keep looking.

A few years ago, I found a larger ceramic one that was painted but not fired. This week I found another, but this one has a nice glaze finish. The jack-o-lantern is a tad darker than buttercream, and its "lid" is painted green. Looks like a jack-o-lantern wearing a green beanie. On Ebay, I found a few more painted just like it. This is a common ceramic piece but the quality varies wildly. This one was skillfully prepared, painted, and glazed. 

Ceramic doesn't glow, but the glaze on this glazed ghost really picks up and reflects light in a darkened room. I like that.

Also found two more "Beware" and "Stay Out" rocks with lights intact, a skeletal left hand that's rubbery and somewhat flexible, a 52" square tablecloth, and an older Partylite piece, Spooky Time Tealight/Pillar Holder. It's shown in pictures holding a tea light with the blue plastic liner or with a glass pillar candle in a bright green color, but with the blue plastic liner removed. I've always wanted one of these. It has four tree scenes. (I love spooky trees too. 

Can hardly wait to go out again next Tuesday!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We are patiently waiting Granma Lise. Always love the photos you share! Thank you for taking the time to post those. You have great taste as well as talent for photography and staging.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Apologies X-Pired! I forgot to upload the pics from my phone, then post, THEN get on the computer to edit. [giggle] 

I was looking around trying to remember if there was anything else I wanted to share. 

There's this plastic cat and moon piece, and I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about it or perhaps how it would be used as a decoration. A cake topper perhaps? It's 4" x 4" and I love it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

It is a cake topper. This style was popular in the late 80s, early 90s. Most didn’t survive as people just threw the away after cutting the cake. Great find!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you. Now that I know what to search for they're everywhere I look. Will put it in my art box for when I have time to make something. Or maybe I'll bake an almond flour cake.


----------



## fun4me2 (Sep 16, 2018)

grandma lise said:


> A few favorites...
> 
> In 2014, I found this porcelain ghost and fell in love with it...
> 
> ...


*grandma lise*
Just joined and wanted to give you some info on your porcelain ghost.
It was made by Prettique and yes it is made of porcelain. They made several others. 
They were purchased years ago at our local grocery store as a promotion believe it or not! I have the 3 Ghost lights and the Headless Horseman.
There is also a Witch Light, another light (sorry I can't remember what it was) and some Haunted houses. 
At the time they were $19.99 each.
Search Prettique on ebay and you will find them.

I found this scarecrow recently. It is electric. I was wondering if it's a Gemmy. The original pumpkin light was broken so I bought the little pumpkins that you put candy in and replaced the original

View attachment 563659


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are thrift shop finds that have become favorites. These old witch brooms are fantastic. Two are antique/vintage brooms made for utilitarian use, but they make wonderful witch brooms. The other one with the skull isn't old but looks really cool and is well made. It was sold by Grandin Road for one season several years ago. These are from yard sales.









I discovered two vintage jacks. One is paper mache and the other tin, both in great vintage condition and both from the 1950s. Both were found at Goodwill a few weeks apart. $4.99 for the paper mache' jack and 3.99 for the tin one. The original whistle nose is missing from the tin jack but the graphics/paint is superb and there is no damage. 
















I found this porcelain lidded box that has a vintage feel. There are no markings on it. There is some grazing which makes it look vintage, but it could just as well be a reproduction that was made that way. It is in perfect condition. I love the black cat on top of the lid and the colorful graphics. It was purchased at an ARC thrift shop. 








This old wooden folk art skull looks like it was carved out of a newel post. The paint is flaking off, but other than that is in good condition. Discovered it at a yard sale for $2.00. 








Sorry, the pictures turned out sideways. I do not know how to fix that.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

fun4me2 said:


> *grandma lise*
> Just joined and wanted to give you some info on your porcelain ghost.
> It was made by Prettique and yes it is made of porcelain. They made several others.
> They were purchased years ago at our local grocery store as a promotion believe it or not! I have the 3 Ghost lights and the Headless Horseman.
> ...


Welcome to the forum fun4me2! It's good that you were able to make him fully functional again. I'm always so happy when I find a collectible that really resonates with me.

I'd not seen these pieces by Prettyque previously... https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Prettique&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684 Thank you for sharing with me the information needed to see them. It's always fun coming across these older Halloween collections. Which one is you're favorite?

The porcelain ghost I pictured above is glazed. After years of search, I believe I found another, perhaps by the same artist, don't know, but it's unglazed, only the jack-o-lantern is painted... 









When I have it in hand, I'll post a picture of it lit. I love pieces that show movement, that have a detailed, realistic look to them but also a whimsical quality. I wish I was an artist so I could create what I'm drawn to (because most of what I like is not affordable)!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

X-Pired, I would have been delighted to find any of the pieces you shared with us. I have a very small vintage, molded paper pulp and paper mache Halloween collection that consists of a single garland, and two Poliwoggs, the latter each signed "Poliwoggs 2001 David Vic". Will try to take and upload a picture of them. Both were thrift store finds. Some day I'll learn how to make these.

In addition, I have a collection of tin Christmas ornaments (Hallmark), but those were collected as they were released, not vintage yet. I need to put that theme tree up again. I'd love it if Hallmark would start a new tin series that's Halloween themed, but when one of the artists tried to re-start the tin ornament collection a few years ago, there wasn't enough interest from collectors, I think because they weren't Christmas themed. [sigh] I was so disappointed. I rarely see vintage tin in thrift stores, and I purposely avoid antique stores. Those two Jacks were great finds! 

Oh, and that skull stick is so interesting. How long is it and how do you display it? I recently found a primitive style, carved skeleton puppet. I forced myself to not buy it. I'll likely regret it, I know... I really liked it but wasn't sure I could figure out how to untangle the strings.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Found these in a thrift store a few years ago. I can't imagine donating items signed by the artist. I read on ebay that production of the artists work was transferred to Dept 56 in 2002. Love them...


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

X-Pired...LOVE those witchy brooms!


----------



## fun4me2 (Sep 16, 2018)

A friend and I go to Brimfield Outdoor Antique show every year in Brimfield, MA. This year she was looking for vintage "scarry" Halloween masks. She hangs them in her windows on Halloween. She has an 1800 victorian home.


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Everyone! I am new to the forum and would like to see what you guys think, I found this at a thrift store for 2.99 this weekend and I was wondering if it is Prettique? It is porcelain and glows beautifully! No markings on the bottom, but the design is so similar...


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Everyone! I am new to the forum and would like to see what you guys think, I found this at a thrift store for 2.99 this weekend and I was wondering if it is Prettique? It is porcelain and glows beautifully! No markings on the bottom, but the design is so similar...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

the green witch lamp was from a thrift store as well as the huge and heavily matted picture. Love them!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Little black cat said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to the forum and would like to see what you guys think, I found this at a thrift store for 2.99 this weekend and I was wondering if it is Prettique? It is porcelain and glows beautifully! No markings on the bottom, but the design is so similar...


I don't know but I'd consider that piece my best find for the year. In ten years, I've only found one porcelain piece of that quality at a thrift store. Congrats!


----------



## Little black cat (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Grandma lise! Here is a picture of it without the light on the paint job is awesome!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hubby found a 15 foot long green plastic tube (about 6" diameter) outside the carpet showroom near our house. No idea what to use it for but you can't say No to something like that can you?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Found the Partylite Flying Pumpkin Witch tea light/votive holder for $3 and the Dept 56 Halloween Purple Twinkle Brite Tree for $1 tonight (but need to find the battery pack with on/off switch before I can use it). 









I placed her on one of my black pedestal candle holders to help her "fly".


----------

